# Which Lathe?



## marshall1225 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have been thinking of getting into turning pens for quite some time. With a recent trip to Hawaii and seeing what people were getting for custom pens has motivated me so know I will be adding a lathe to my shop. I have looked at several lathes and I am still unsure which one to purchase. I really like the Jet 1221vs lathe and also the Jet 1236vs. All opinions would be greatly appreciated in helping me make a decision. I am open to other lathes also.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 9, 2014)

Please....please...try "Search". Those lathes have been reviewed up the yazoo. If you can't find it there it doesn't exist.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 9, 2014)

Buy what fits your needs. For example I'm never going to make bowls or large stuff so a small lathe is good for me. My only only interest are pens, letter openers, shavers, etc. I bought a VS1015 last year for $500 shipped on Black Fri weekend. I'd buy it again. 
Funny thing... I looked at a 1221 but had no one to help me lift it to the bench so I bought the lighter one(1015). I disassembled it to get it onto the bench. Weight (and space)were a big consideration.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 9, 2014)

Getting a lathe to enjoy pen/woodturning is one thing; getting into penturning to make money or even subsidizing the cost of the hobby is another IMHO. 

I bought a Jet 1221 (I just turn pens, and sell a 1/3 of what I turn...give most away as gifts).

I was intrigued by the Powermatics, Novas and Oneways. I spoke to the guy at Peachtree WW tonight and he swears by Powermatic. Maybe, he gets a break on them; I don't know. There's absolutley nothing wrong with my lathe, but I am always curious as to what a much more expensive one will help you do.

I have seen pens turned on HF lathes that I will probably never be able to match after decades on turning.

Have fun searching and shopping. I did!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 9, 2014)

WriteON said:


> Buy what fits your needs. For example I'm never going to make bowls or large stuff so a small lathe is good for me. My only only interest are pens, letter openers, shavers, etc. I bought a VS1015 last year for $500 shipped on Black Fri weekend. I'd buy it again. Funny thing... I looked at a 1221 but had no one to help me lift it to the bench so I bought the lighter one(1015). I disassembled it to get it onto the bench. Weight (and space)were a big consideration.



Never going to make a bowl?  Say it ain't so.  ;-)

Maybe a lidded box at least ?   Haha


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 9, 2014)

I did a post on choosing a lathe that you may or may not find helpful.  

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f30/choosing-lathe-114611/

One new addition is the newer rikon variable speed.  On sale at my woodcraft and maybe yours this month at $100 off.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 9, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Buy what fits your needs. For example I'm never going to make bowls or large stuff so a small lathe is good for me. My only only interest are pens, letter openers, shavers, etc. I bought a VS1015 last year for $500 shipped on Black Fri weekend. I'd buy it again. Funny thing... I looked at a 1221 but had no one to help me lift it to the bench so I bought the lighter one(1015). I disassembled it to get it onto the bench. Weight (and space)were a big consideration.
> ...



I know..Never say never. I said I'd never buy a black car or get married again. I did get married again and bought 1/2 a black car (2tone silver over black).
Let's say no bowls for now but my interests can change anytime. Lidded box...would love to. I have a treasured set of headphones that would look great in a presentation box. I have 2 lathes. Other is a  1/4hp Carbatec3 that I would buy again. It is bulldozer of a lathe. I would have bought that again but I believe they are discontinued. Best bet is buying a lathe that the operator can expand the use someday. I guess the best advice is buy what fits the needs or wallet....but definitely read customer/consumer reviews.

BTW Dan....great thread "Choosing a Lathe"


----------



## kovalcik (Oct 10, 2014)

The 1221 is a good size.  It is small enough to make pens on comfortably but has enough size and power to handle a decent sized bowl or lidded box.   It also has enough length for decent spindle turning.   I started with the Jet 1220 (previous model in that size range) and last year added a Jet 1642 that I do mostly bowl turning on.  I use them both with the 1220 dedicated to pens and other small turnings and  used as a travel lathe when I do demos.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Oct 10, 2014)

Is there a turning club near you?  If so, ask the members if you could come to their shop and try out their lathe.  They might love their machine and you might not.  Everybody has their own likes and dislikes about each one.  I wouldn't trade my Rikon for anything, others swear by a Jet, or Nova.  To each his own.


----------



## Bill Arnold (Oct 10, 2014)

I don't pretend to know anywhere near what the other folks who have responded do, but I'll throw an option out anyway.  If you really never plan to do anything but pens, an inexpensive way to get into it is this lathe from PSI.  I know nothing about it except it's a dedicated type of machine.  Later on, if you decide to get into larger turnings, you don't have too much invested in a lathe like this.  Of course, the flip side of that argument is to buy as much lathe as you can afford now and not have to repeat a purchase later.

Nope, I don't own stock in PSI, just a satisfied customer.  I purchased their 12"VS machine a few weeks ago.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 10, 2014)

There must be folks that bought well above the "Jet"level, and have an opinion as to whether the the premium for the NOVAs, One-ways, etc are worth it.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 10, 2014)

TonyL said:


> There must be folks that bought well above the "Jet"level, and have an opinion as to whether the the premium for the NOVAs, One-ways, etc are worth it.



Tony - for bigger bowl turning, yes.  Absolutely.  

For pens and smaller scale stuff, not so much.   

I will own a bigger lathe one day, but it will be primarily to turn larger bowls not primarily pens.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 10, 2014)

I have done demos at wood clubs using the Powermatic---it is a beautiful lathe, but all the toolrests and other inserts (drive and tailstock ) are too big for pens.

If I owned one, I would get the smaller pieces made, but the advantage (no vibration) is much greater with larger turning.

FWIW,
Ed


----------



## Dave Turner (Oct 10, 2014)

Just go out and buy the nicest lathe you can get (based on your reviews and comments obtained) for the amount of money you are willing to spend. You can always do small items on a large lathe, but you can't do large items on a small lathe.

A well-cared for lathe from a reputable company will hold its value over time and you should be able to sell it later for pretty much what you paid for it.  I know I could probably sell my Jet 1642 EVS2 now for more than I paid for it. But that will never happen, because I bought a larger lathe to begin with and it does anything I want (I do have to help it hold the tools though :biggrin


----------



## Signguy (Oct 10, 2014)

I've owned a lot of different lathes over the years including the big powermatic and even a VB36.

The big boys were great when I was really into bowls, but for making pens my current 1221VS is a real workhorse, and very pleasant to turn them on.  I am quite happy with it and it has performed well without any hiccups over hundreds of pens.

Only thing I'd change if I could would be to have the power switch on the left instead of the right...and that's not really a big deal, just a bit odd.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 10, 2014)

Picking a lathe is like picking any other tool .... ya gotta go with what suits ya and fits your pocketbook.   I had a turncrafter pro for a few years and was happy with that.  I now have a Rikon 70-100 with vs and I'm happy with that. I only turn pens and have no desire to turn anything else.


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 11, 2014)

Well the only advice I can give is to get something and get turning!

I'm still using a small Harbor freight lathe, but I did inherit my dad's Delta, it will do large bowls etc...

The only problem I've run into with the HF is something is screwy with the alignment between the head and tailstock. It's off just a bit. it only shows when I'm using it to drill blanks.


----------



## wingnut720 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Electronic VS is DEFINITELY Helpful*

I've been turning pens for about 10 years now...as one mentioned before...I gift at least twice as many as I sell....  My main life learned recommendations lean more toward alignment and quality than size.  I have been using a Delta 46-250 successfully for those years, and recently swapped the motor out with a PSI Electronic VS Conversion which I absolutely love.  I looked at the new Jet 1221vs at Woodcraft the other day and was extremely impressed with the fit, finish, and quality.  If you are "specifically" planning to do nothing but small projects and space is a concern...one of the nice "VS" speed models would fit your needs nicely.  I also have a HF variable speed 1236 for larger projects...but truth be known...spend 99.987% of my time on the Delta midi.  Have fun turning...it truly is a blessing...:smile-big:


----------



## marshall1225 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Jet 1236 vs*

Will a Jet 1236vs Lathe be good for turning pens and other small projects. I located a used (2003) one on Craigslist in like new condition for $450.00 also includes turning tools, or should I just buy a new 1221vs for $799.00 with free shipping. Fortunately the money or space is not an issue just want a really nice lathe to get started.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 12, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > Buy what fits your needs. For example I'm never going to make bowls or large stuff so a small lathe is good for me. My only only interest are pens, letter openers, shavers, etc. I bought a VS1015 last year for $500 shipped on Black Fri weekend. I'd buy it again. Funny thing... I looked at a 1221 but had no one to help me lift it to the bench so I bought the lighter one(1015). I disassembled it to get it onto the bench. Weight (and space)were a big consideration.
> ...


 

The two lathes I have now are both Jets. The bottom one is the Jet Model # "I'm never going to turn a bowl". The top one is a Jet model #  "I now turn bowls" 
They both work well......


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Oct 12, 2014)

That mini lathe must be bolted down very well to not slide off the shelf:biggrin: I'm sorry, I couldn't resist the sideways picture.

I'm eyeballing a 1236 that has been residing at a local pawn shop. They want $800, I offered $100. They came back with $600. Turning isn't big around here, the lathe is in pretty rough condition (on the surface). They asked what the highest I would pay as someone that knows the equipment, and I came up with $275...they said come back in a few months.



bobleibo said:


> Dan Masshardt said:
> 
> 
> > WriteON said:
> ...


----------



## wyone (Oct 12, 2014)

I hope you get it for 275.  I am looking for something like that myself.  I would love a VS, but not critical.  I have been using my shopsmith, and it works well, but would really like to try a dedicated lathe.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 12, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> That mini lathe must be bolted down very well to not slide off the shelf:biggrin: I'm sorry, I couldn't resist the sideways picture.
> 
> I'm eyeballing a 1236 that has been residing at a local pawn shop. They want $800, I offered $100. They came back with $600. Turning isn't big around here, the lathe is in pretty rough condition (on the surface). They asked what the highest I would pay as someone that knows the equipment, and I came up with $275...they said come back in a few months.
> 
> ...


 

The "baby" one is a 1220 and is not bolted down, just sits there until I need it. The "beast" is a 1442 and never budges, I also use it as a jack-stand for my car when needed. 
Hold out for the 1236...if it's been sitting there for long, it will be there when you wear them down. 
Good luck!


----------



## Bill Arnold (Oct 12, 2014)

marshall1225 said:


> Will a Jet 1236vs Lathe be good for turning pens and other small projects. I located a used (2003) one on Craigslist in like new condition for $450.00 also includes turning tools, or should I just buy a new 1221vs for $799.00 with free shipping. Fortunately the money or space is not an issue just want a really nice lathe to get started.



The Jet 1236 has a Reeves drive to vary the speed, NOT an electronic variable speed motor.  I sold my 1236 to buy a new PSI 12" VS lathe.  

I got $525 for my 1236, including a set of turning tools and a couple of extra items.


----------



## marshall1225 (Oct 16, 2014)

I have come across a Jet 1236vs lathe that is a 2003 model it is in like new condition and shows no sign of wear or abuse. The guy who has it is the original owner. He was asking $600 but I have him down to $375 and don't think he is going any lower. The lathe also comes with an 8 piece set of gouges. Is this a good deal?


----------



## WriteON (Oct 17, 2014)

marshall1225 said:


> I have come across a Jet 1236vs lathe that is a 2003 model it is in like new condition and shows no sign of wear or abuse. The guy who has it is the original owner. He was asking $600 but I have him down to $375 and don't think he is going any lower. The lathe also comes with an 8 piece set of gouges. Is this a good deal?



If money is not an issue buy a new lathe. You'll get support & a warranty. Buy one that you will be happy with forever.


----------



## Dave Turner (Oct 17, 2014)

After a little research, I see that the Jet 1236VS is a clone of the Harbor Freight 34706, which is on sale now for $280. If money is tight, I'd go for the brand new warrantied HF lathe, realizing that you may end up replacing it if you get hooked on turning. Otherwise, you might want to consider a nicer lathe in the $600 range. That extra money will get you something more enjoyable to turn on and should hold it's value over time. Either way, you're off to a very enjoyable endeavor.


----------



## Bubba57 (Oct 17, 2014)

I've only been turning for about 8 months but for whatever it's worth, I've got a Jet 1221vs and I love it!


----------



## 79spitfire (Oct 17, 2014)

Dave Turner said:


> After a little research, I see that the Jet 1236VS is a clone of the Harbor Freight 34706, which is on sale now for $280. If money is tight, I'd go for the brand new warrantied HF lathe, realizing that you may end up replacing it if you get hooked on turning. Otherwise, you might want to consider a nicer lathe in the $600 range. That extra money will get you something more enjoyable to turn on and should hold it's value over time. Either way, you're off to a very enjoyable endeavor.



Friend of mine bought the HF unit to make stair spindles, and he loves it. Don't want him getting into pens, he'll end up competing with me....:tongue:


----------



## marshall1225 (Oct 19, 2014)

Well I ordered the Jet 1221vs today and picked up the Jet 1236 with an 8 piece gouge set a chuck and a few extra items for $375. Now to buy blanks and all the other tools I will be needing. Thanks for all the help and input.


----------



## marshall1225 (Oct 26, 2014)

Still waiting on the Jet 1221vs but I have the Jet 1236 all set up and ready to start turning. I have ordered several pen kits a drilling fixture some mandrels and bushings. What is recommended to use for polishing and gluing?


----------



## mikeinco (Oct 26, 2014)

I've been turning on a 1955 ShopSmith, it works well but is kind of monster as far as space and weight, but I think I would like to get a smaller bench top lathe. I'm still in the looking faze.


----------



## wyone (Oct 26, 2014)

I am the same way Mike.  I found a Jet 1014 on Craigslist for $100 and bought it the other day.  It needed a new belt, which I just got, and since I am changing it I am going to change the two bearings, so putting another $18 into it.   I am thinking I will enjoy it a lot.  It might take some getting used to turning at a different height however.  

If you are looking for NEW, I see Woodcraft, or maybe it was Rockler, I forget which has a Rikon variable speed benchtop lathe for $100 off right now.  I thought about it, but not in the budget right now


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 26, 2014)

wyone said:


> I am the same way Mike.  I found a Jet 1014 on Craigslist for $100 and bought it the other day.  It needed a new belt, which I just got, and since I am changing it I am going to change the two bearings, so putting another $18 into it.   I am thinking I will enjoy it a lot.  It might take some getting used to turning at a different height however.
> 
> If you are looking for NEW, I see Woodcraft, or maybe it was Rockler, I forget which has a Rikon variable speed benchtop lathe for $100 off right now.  I thought about it, but not in the budget right now


It's 
Woodcraft...


----------



## wyone (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks... I have never used a Rikon, but have read some positive reviews about them.


----------



## endacoz (Oct 28, 2014)

*1014*

What bearings did you order?  I have never done mine but should.  How hard?  Also, what belt did you order?  Something from napa?


----------



## wyone (Oct 28, 2014)

I have ordered the bearings off of Amazon, and only received one of them so far.  I think they were 6005 and 6004 bearings

The belt I bought from Belts for Less...  see this link  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f160/belts-store-127033/

There is a great article on changing the bearings in the library
http://content.penturners.org/library/tools_and_jigs/replacingbearings.pdf

I have done a lot of bearing replacement and motor repairs in my life, so I am not sure I am the best to ask about the difficulty.  I am thinking it sounds fairly straight forward and should not be difficult.  Especially with the great article as a guide!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 28, 2014)

mikeinco said:


> I've been turning on a 1955 ShopSmith, it works well but is kind of monster as far as space and weight, but I think I would like to get a smaller bench top lathe. I'm still in the looking faze.


I had a ShopSmith at one time but never used the laythe when I sold it all the tools for the laythe were still in the original package. I bought it used, from another guy who had never used the lathe.


----------



## dartman (Oct 30, 2014)

I have the Rikon and would buy it again.I feel the belt changes are in my opinion easier than the rest.Rikons customer service is top notch also.


----------

